
Samsung's 2019 TVs can remotely access your PC - hbcondo714
https://www.engadget.com/2018/12/27/samsung-2019-smart-tvs-remote-access/
======
jimnotgym
Get a proper router that allows VLANning, and put any IOT devices in their own
VLAN. If your scary IOT device needs to see your NAS, then your NAS needs to
go on its own LAN too with forwarding rules to allow the IOT device to use the
specific ports that it needs to stream and nothing else.

Fiddle to set up, but worth it.

~~~
rraghur
Got a good guide for this? I have tomato firmware but just don't know enough
on how to get this set up

~~~
cmuguythrow
+1 I am also interested in this

~~~
rraghur
[https://hobo.house/2016/03/10/build-secure-vlan-networks-
wit...](https://hobo.house/2016/03/10/build-secure-vlan-networks-with-shibby-
tomato-router-firmware/)

Seems good - going to try this out when I get some time next.

------
unwiredben
It sounds like they've just ported rdesktop to the TVs app store.

